#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Как выучить английский язык

## Сергей А

У проекта такие параметры:
1. Имеем "школьный" английский посредственного качества + интернетный технический английский. Не говорил, на слух понимаю очень плохо.
2. Готовность тратить на это 1 час в день.
3. Желательно без денег и учителей, но если без этого никак - разумный минимум.

Чего хочется - читать, писать, разговаривать. Флуэнтли не обязательно.

Какя есть эффективная методика и сколько потребуется времени?

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011)

----------


## До

Если вам это _не нужно_, а просто типа "хочется", то это напрасная трата времени.

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011), Zom (03.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Если вам это _не нужно_, а просто типа "хочется", то это напрасная трата времени.


Нужно. Для работы и что б не чуствовать стеснения за границей.

----------

Chausov Artem (14.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Для работы и что б не чуствовать стеснения за границей.


Это значит не нужно.

----------


## Yeshe

> У проекта такие параметры:
> 1. Имеем "школьный" английский посредственного качества + интернетный технический английский. Не говорил, на слух понимаю очень плохо.
> 2. Готовность тратить на это 1 час в день.
> 3. Желательно без денег и учителей, но если без этого никак - разумный минимум.
> 
> Чего хочется - читать, писать, разговаривать. Флуэнтли не обязательно.
> 
> Какя есть эффективная методика и сколько потребуется времени?


по моему скромному опыту самое эффеkтивное для начала - это смотреть фильмы без перевода, но такие, которые вы уже видели переведенными. Желательно смотреть несколько раз. 

параллельно читайте грамматику - в интернете море пособий бесплатно.

третье - слушать *special English programs*. Они сделаны специально для начинающих. Новости рассказываются очень медленно, слова произносятся четко и разборчиво, к радио-файлам прилагаются тексты, можно прослушать много-много раз, одновременно читая.
http://www.voanews.com/specialenglis...o_programs.cfm

потом будут аудио-книги на английском. В сети очень много бесплатных, я вам дам ссылки, но это вторая стадия. Пока освойте первую. МОжет есть и более эффективные пути, но по-второму разу не пройдешь, потому сравнить нельзя. Потому даю вам мой рецепт - я начинала именно так. После нескольких лет говорю еще с трудом, потому как практики меньше, чем чтения и слушания, но язык понимаю уже на 95% легко и свободно, а недостающий процент незнакомых слов будет пополняться еще долго.

----------

Aleksey L. (05.11.2009), Bob (03.11.2009), Chausov Artem (14.04.2011), Joy (26.02.2011), Ollerus (04.11.2009), Yuki (06.11.2009), Zosia (08.01.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.11.2009), Алексей Е (29.11.2010), Аминадав (03.11.2009), Анатолий Палыч (03.11.2009), Анри (03.11.2009), Бо (03.11.2009), Буль (03.11.2009), Ната (04.11.2009), Сергей А (03.11.2009), Спокойный (04.11.2009), Тарасова (03.11.2009), Турецкий (06.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (03.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Это значит не нужно.


Не буду Вас переубеждать, если *Вам* виднее - нужно *мне* это или не нужно..

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Редко у кого получается. Тратьте этот час на общение, бо в сети англоязыких полно. Я, к примеру, итальянский выучил по телефону. через месяц меня начали спрашивать где это я так поднатаскался. Но у меня все-таки ИнЯз за плечами с хитрым курсом латыни, заточенным под то, чтобы на базе знания корней человек легко мог осваивать другой язык. 

Так что я бы посоветовал лучше 1.5-2 часа 2 раза в неделю в группе 2-3 человека с преподавателем, чем самостоятельно по часу каждый день.

----------

Homer (05.11.2009), Буль (05.11.2009), Сергей А (04.11.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

если слова не употребялете в обиходе постоянно, то они будут забываться. Поэтому надо общаться постоянно. Тогда слова будут всегда в голове. Еще не рекомендуется уменьшать время практики. Вроде как сначала схватился да по многу, а через годик-другой надоело и стал все реже и реже изучать и отводить мало времени. Надо начать как с медитациями - помалу и часто. А по мере роста достижений время увеличивать. Уменьшать же нельзя.

----------

Сергей А (04.11.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Так что я бы посоветовал лучше 1.5-2 часа 2 раза в неделю в группе 2-3 человека с преподавателем, чем самостоятельно по часу каждый день.


Мы сейчас так занимаемся (курсы на работе). Причем все построено так, что общаешься только на английском. Такой режим (по времени) не накладен, не отвлекает от других дел и не способствует феномену "надорвал пупок".

----------


## Сергей А

> по моему скромному опыту самое эффеkтивное для начала - это смотреть фильмы без перевода, но такие, которые вы уже видели переведенными. Желательно смотреть несколько раз.


Интересно, а русские фильмы в дубляже - наверное еще лучше. "Ирония судьбы", например, где все моменты в памяти уже.

----------


## Буль

> Интересно, а русские фильмы в дубляже - наверное еще лучше. "Ирония судьбы", например, где все моменты в памяти уже.


На практике получается что наши фильмы дублируют наши же люди, отчего язык дубляжа получается "мертвецки-академичным".

----------

Сергей А (05.11.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

В Швеции и Норвегии, например, американские фильмы в основном не дублируют. Вместо этого внизу строка на родном языке. Считается, что благодаря этому большинство скандинавов хорошо с детства усваивает English.

----------

Аминадав (05.11.2009), Сергей А (05.11.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Интересно, а русские фильмы в дубляже - наверное еще лучше. "Ирония судьбы", например, где все моменты в памяти уже.


кстати и читать переводную знакомую литературу - например русскую классику по английски

Кстати, фильмы в дубляже американцы последнее время не делают. Может только старье какое завалялось...

----------

Сергей А (05.11.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> если слова не употребялете в обиходе постоянно, то они будут забываться. Поэтому надо общаться постоянно. Тогда слова будут всегда в голове.


в моем случае общения бывает очень мало, но зато много аудиокниг - практически получалось, что два-три часа в ушах английский текст - даже когда я мало что понимала, но результат сказался. Очень хорошо получается, когда вы делаете физическую работу, когда делаете пробежку и пр. В это время голова свободна, и потому есть как бы время  занять ее английским. И слова постоянно в голове, и не надо  общаться постоянно  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.11.2009), Сергей А (05.11.2009)

----------


## Martanda

> третье - слушать *special English programs*. Они сделаны специально для начинающих. Новости рассказываются очень медленно, слова произносятся четко и разборчиво, к радио-файлам прилагаются тексты, можно прослушать много-много раз, одновременно читая.
> http://www.voanews.com/specialenglis...o_programs.cfm


Еще рекомендую http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/ , особенно раздел 6 minute english. Вот последняя история из этого раздела: http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/le...oga_page.shtml

Там темп речи обычный (не замедленный), но есть pdf файлики с текстом.

И есть еще классная прога: http://pages.tvunetworks.com/downloads/player.html

Куча телеканалов, в т.ч. британский Sky News (BBC к сожалению там не ловится, из-за жлобства вещателя). Этот канал хорош тем, что постоянно крутит новостные блоки, которые очень короткие, минут пять кажется. И за час соотвественно раз 10-12 проигрывает, так что успеваешь врубиться во все. Эта манера крутить одно и то же раздражает, когда просто смотришь новости (нет чтобы побольше новостей), но очень полезна для изучения языка.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.11.2009), Буль (05.11.2009), Лери (08.09.2012), Сергей А (05.11.2009), Турецкий (06.11.2009)

----------


## Fat

Если Вам это нужно по работе, можно попробовать убедить работодателя оплатить вам курс обучения.

----------

Сергей А (05.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Если Вам это нужно по работе, можно попробовать убедить работодателя оплатить вам курс обучения.


Они, обычно, неохотно на это идут. Особенно в нынешнее кризисное время.

----------


## Джигме

> В Швеции и Норвегии, например, американские фильмы в основном не дублируют. Вместо этого внизу строка на родном языке. Считается, что благодаря этому большинство скандинавов хорошо с детства усваивает English.


Еще и в Финляндии. Да, по английски они реально хорошо шпарят, особенно молодеж.

----------


## Aleksey L.

скачайте из торрентов dvd учебников английских (с уроками) ... например:
LONGMAN Dictionary of Contemporary English
Longman Pronunciation Dictionary

(и побольше фильмов с субтитрами .... это обязательно в течении года). Также, если вам нравится музыка с англ. лирикой, можно лирику изучить и слушать, понимая, о чем поют ))))) 

НО, чтобы за границей общаться - нужен просто опыт, уроки по 2 часа в неделю хотя бы, с носителем языка. Так можно за месяц-другой нормально реально улучшить уровень. (час стоит примерно 1000 руб).

----------

Аминадав (05.11.2009), Ната (06.11.2009), Сергей А (05.11.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Также, если вам нравится музыка с англ. лирикой, можно лирику изучить и слушать, понимая, о чем поют )))))


Этого на начальных этапах не советую, т.к. в музыкальном произведении по требованию мелодии зачастую меняется тональность и длительность звуков, и даже меняется ударение. Если это заучить - трудно будет переучиться.

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009), Юй Кан (05.11.2009)

----------


## Буль

Мои 5 копеек: будьте как попугай. Услышали у носителя языка фразу - не поленитесь её несколько раз повторить вслух, стараясь максимально ему подражать. Научитесь точно воспроизводить полсотни таких фраз - избавитесь от акцента.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.11.2009), Аминадав (05.11.2009), Анри (06.11.2009), Светлана (29.11.2009), Сергей А (06.11.2009), Турецкий (06.11.2009)

----------


## Артемида

А я бы рекомендовала начать изучать язык с грамматики, для того что знать как построить, предложение, вопрос (а это уже сложнее) или ответ, но для этого лучше использовать не учебники, а преподователя. Объясню почему: дело в том, что в учебниках или всё растянуто или много воды. Например в школьном учебнике Spotlight всё красочно и красиво описано, однако алфавит изучается в течении года или в Верещвгиной без углубленных знаний, но программа рассчитана на 5 лет. Итак, грамматику изучаем с репетитором, слова - словарь ( выписывать на маленькие листочки с одной стороны слово, с другой перевод и таскать эти листочки с собой, за день до 100 слов можно выучить спокойно, а уж далее можно идти на бизнес курс языка *с носителями языка* (здесь важно).  При всём этом, упорно заниматься придеться ни месяц, ни два  а года два, если интенсив, то год (это минимум, все остальные обещание изучения ящыка за час, неделю, месяц это не более чем замануха) 

Теперь о том, чем я Вам могу помочь: Со мной занимается моя сестра (инфак ин-яз первый французский, второй английский), репетирство у неё стоит 1000 рублей 1 час, занятия 2 раза в неделю (меньше не имеет смысла заниматься) если Ввм это будет интересно, то жду письма в личку.  Либо второй вариант, уже бесплатный я могу давать грамматику по ходу своего обучения (и я повторю и Вы узнаете) в мире технологий (скайп в частнности) это не составит труда , только вот со временем решить вопрос.

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

А как единочаятели относятся к системе Драгункина?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Английская грамматика как таковая проста и самостоятельно учится/повторяется по хорошим схемам и учебникам максимум за месяц. Тратить время и деньги на то, чтобы учить грамматику с репетитором, полная чушь. на зубрёжке грамматики было построено обучение языку в советских школах, в результате к 8-му классу никто из нас не мог свободно читать и говорить. Главная проблема - перестройка мышления, потому что английская грамматика не похожа на нормальную индоевропейскую.  :Smilie: 

В первую очередь важны произношение, правила чтения и лексика. Для понимания речи - аудирование, аудирование и ещё раз аудирование. В 8-м классе к нам пришёл преподавать английский молодой парень, несколько лет проучившийся в Лондоне (по обмену). Нудный учебник был заброшен подальше. Каждый урок начинался с того, что учитель выписывал на доске незнакомые слова, читал вслух текст или включал очередную кассету. Буквально за год такого обучения все мы сделали огромный рывок.

Таки да: фильмы с субтитрами, слушать музыку и смотреть в перевод.




> А как единочаятели относятся к системе Драгункина?


Как и к самому Драгункину.  :Smilie:  Фоменковщина в лингвистике, то есть задорновщина и чудиновщина. "Все языки произошли от русского".

----------

Joy (26.02.2011), Буль (06.11.2009), Ната (06.11.2009), Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Как и к самому Драгункину.  Фоменковщина в лингвистике, то есть задорновщина и чудиновщина. "Все языки произошли от русского".


 Ну нет Дим, не согласен.
 Все егонные этимологические изыскания и откровения согласен-чушь полная(намедни не пожалел книгу его "5 сенсаций" купил)-в шоке :Cry: .
 Даже с моими более чем минимальными познаниями в лингвистике-диву даёшся, как такие образованные дядки могут такую ахинею сочинять?

 А вот система обучения аглицкому языку-куда более вменяемая и актуальная.

 Просто несмотря, что вроде б имеется незаконченное высш. филолог. обр., тупо пялился в эти долбанные учебники по анг. месяцами-и ни в зуб ногой, как гриться.
 А представляю как людям его изучать не имея понятия о лингвистической терминологии? Ужжос.

 Но после Драгункина, хоть мал-мала начал чойто понимать. И главное руки не опускаются, когда глянешь на, как Сам Драгункин говорит, на *бессмысленное и хаотичное нагромождение английских  
* букффф :Embarrassment:

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Myst

> У проекта такие параметры:
> 1. Имеем "школьный" английский посредственного качества + интернетный технический английский. Не говорил, на слух понимаю очень плохо.
> 2. Готовность тратить на это 1 час в день.
> 3. Желательно без денег и учителей, но если без этого никак - разумный минимум.
> 
> Чего хочется - читать, писать, разговаривать. Флуэнтли не обязательно.
> 
> Какя есть эффективная методика и сколько потребуется времени?


я репетитор по английскому, могу вам посоветовать следующее:

1) Учебник Market Leader http://englishtips.org/index.php?newsid=1150795680 учитывая вышесказанное, мне кажется, уровень Pre-Intermediate вам подойдет. Поскольку вам необходим англ. на работе это лучший учебник из всех, что я знаю, если вас интересует общая лексика, то учебник Inside Out тоже хорош (в Лондоне мы использовали именно этот учебник). 
Там вы найдете тексты для чтения (ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО читайте вслух!!!) после прочтения, постарайтесь повторить (тоже вслух) услышанное. затем перепишите этот текст. 
Тексты для прослушивания (со скриптами): 
1.послушайте запись не глядя в текст, 
2.второй раз прослушайте уже смотря в него, затем прочитайте текст (лучше читайте на диктофон, это поможет вам потом более объективно посмотреть на качество вашего чтения), если прочитали хорошо, то пункт 4., если нет, то
3.)включая запись по фразам, повторять за диктором, а затем
4.прослушайте еще раз.  

Различные упражнения - их желательно, также как и тексты, переписывать полностью (обычно в этих упражнениях вас просят вставить нужное слово и т.п., вам же лучше переписывать их полность на отдельный листок)

и немного грамматики. 

2) Для того чтобы лучше понимать, что вам говорят, необходимо привыкнуть к английской речи, как это сделать? Берёте те аудиофайлы, что прилагаются к учебнику Market Leader и загружаете их на плеер. Слушать необходимо чем больше, тем лучше. Если ваша работа позволяет, слушайте на работе. Вовсе не обязательно ставить на полную громкость и "вслушиваться" в каждое слово (так и с ума сойти недолго  :Smilie:  ). ставите на минимальную громкость, так, чтобы было еле-еле слышно и работайте с удовольствием, общайтесь с коллегами и вы сами не заметите как английский будет проникать вам в сознание. (Испытано на себе и моих учениках - работает). Но слушать надо не всё сразу: проходите вы скажем unit 4 в таком случае вам необходимо слушать аудиофайлы юнитов 3, 4, 5. т.е. то что вы недавно прошли, сейчас проходите и немного наперед.

3) Грамматику лучше всего проходить по учебнику Raymond Murphy. Там все доходчиво изложено.

4) можно также скачать аудиокнигу и читать вслух, повторяя за диктором, но честно говоря, я думаю, что вам, для самостоятельного обучения, первых трех пунктов будет достаточно.

http://englishtips.org/ - здесь вы найдете все необходимое, кроме учебника Murphy elementary, (проблемы с авторскими правами, напишите мне в личку и я пришлю его вам по почте)

Удачи!!!

----------

Анри (06.11.2009), Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Martanda

Добавлю к сказанному предыдущими ораторами, на что особенно следует обращать внимание, когда учишься слушать и говорить. Все что идет ниже, естественно строго ИМХО, мой опыт.

Я для себя сформулировал это так: утрируя, язык в письменном виде и речи лучше расценивать как два разных языка. В устной речи мы имеем дело не с единичными, отдельными словами, которые видим в тексте, а с в общем-то неделимыми блоками, которые можно считать отдельными словами. В этих блоках словах сливаются в одну так сказать композиту, которую заучиваешь когда слушаешь. На письме "number of" это две единицы, а в речи они сливаются, обычно. Если не знать этого, то когда собеседник скажет это сочетание, можно просто не узнать его, ибо будешь ждать, что он скажет по отдельности. У меня поначалу доходило до прикола - слушаю рассказ, нормально, небыстро начитанный, но ни фига не понимаю. Открываю текст - черт, я же знаю *все* слова, почему не узнал почти ничего?! А вот потому и не узнал, что не заучил как звучат, и не узнавал "композиты". Тратил внимание на композиты, которые по идее надо бы узнавать с лету, и пропускал значимые слова. К числу важных композиты относятся в т.ч. все конструкции со вспомогательными глаголами, типа there might be, there's been и т.д. и т.д. Их надо научиться узнавать с лету, и они же как правило произносятся в обычной (не дикторской) речи наиболее невнятно. При этом они очень важны, ибо определяют модальность действия, его время и т.д. 

Еще важный момент - на стыке слов часто происходят фонетические изменения, чтобы произносить было удобнее (напоминает сандхи в санскрите). Тот же *number of* звучит как "намбароф(в)". Это простой случай, но таких изменений много. *But I think* часто звучит как "барайсинк", а не "батайсинк", вместо "нормального" вотэва для *whatever* можно услышать ворэва, а вместо "вот ю" для *what you* можно услышать "во*ч*ью", вместо "водид ю ду" для *what did you do* часто говорят "водиджаду" и т.д. В обычной, довольно быстрой речи эти изменения чертовски затрудняют понимание, если не знать о них и не привыкнуть.

Смысл аудиокниг и пр. аудиоматериалов именно в том, чтобы набрать фонетическую базу, привыкнуть и узнавать всевозможные сочетания. Очень полезны гайды типа этого: http://www.alleng.ru/d/engl_en/eng073.htm  На Englishtips их, кажется, нет, могу скинуть мылом.

И, соответственно, оборотная сторона этого процесса - говорение. Проблема ведь в том, что надо научиться не просто правильно произносить звуки (в инглише общих с русским звуков кстати меньше, чем отличающихся), уметь произносить предложения естественно, с правильной интонацией, и сливая слова, там где они должны сливаться, если не хотите звучать как робот. Т.е. делать те изменения, которые описал выше, и все это спонтанно, не раздумывая. Хороший способ это делать - либо перечитывать вслух текст аудиокниги следом за диктором, стараясь воспроизводить его интонацию, либо брать какой-нибудь не слишком завернутый текст, и пытаться читать его с листа, более или менее естественно. Поначалу запинаешься через слово, потом процесс проходит все лучше и лучше. Хорошо, если преподаватель следит за произношением при этом и дает по лбу в случае ошибок, но если работать с аудиокнигами, то в принципе можно и самому проконтролировать себя. Для меня лично это был весьма тяжкий процесс, т.к. именно с произношением были проблемы. 

И вторая задача связанная с речью - научиться быстро думать, не тормозить над каждым предложением. Мучить препода этим не обязательно, можно самому - рассказывайте себе, в форме интервью, что вы сделали сегодня, кого встретили, что получилось из запланированного, что не получилось и т.д. и т.п. Сначала не думайте над правильностью форм, пытайтесь рассказать более или менее связно. Если от эпизода к эпизоду на ум не идет мысль, вставляйте паразитные предложения ("в общем я вроде все сказал... или нет, не все? А! вот еще что..."). *Главное - добиться связности!*, чтобы не было тягостных пауз. Рассказали на два абзаца? Теперь посмотрите, что получилось, где ошибки, исправляете их и снова рассказываете себе. Вы не сможете использовать сложные формы, которые не знаете, так что ошибки должны быть видны. И вообще советую не извращаться, не надо использовать сложных предложений с придаточными на абзац. Подлежащее, сказуемое и дополнение. Всё. Иногда обстоятельство времени или образа действия добавляете. По мере улучшения ситуации усложняете тексты, используете недавно выученную лексику. 

Какие-то ошибки все равно будут, конечно, но если этого бояться, то уподобитесь сороконожке, которая задумалась с какой ноги пойти и не смогла пойти вообще. С ошибками и не совсем удачными оборотами все равно разберетесь, когда выйдете на англоязычные форумы, вступите в переписку, тогда будут и исправлять и подправлять. Процесс этот все равно бесконечный, идет по спирали и будете каждый раз возвращаться к казалось бы уже известному и изученному вдоль и поперек.

Все сказанное, возможно, не так актуально для тех, у кого хороший слух и просто схватывает поизношение на лету.

Насчет грамматики - для простого общения и по работе обычно навороты не нужны, и все необходимое заучивается и отрабатывается за месяц-два. Дальше набирается лексика и работа с устной речью.

*И конечно, обязательна практика! На форумах, в чатах, на facebook, в блогах - где хотите, но ищите жертв!  Хотя бы в письменном виде общайтесь.*

----------

Аминадав (08.11.2009), Анри (07.11.2009), До (06.11.2009), Евгения Горенко (07.11.2009), Лери (08.09.2012), Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Martanda

Вот еще очень полезная штука - журнал *Cool English*, к каждому номеру идет диск. Номера можно найти на infanata.org и Englishtips.org 
Чем характерен - у каждого материала (статья, диалог и т.п.) выставлен балл сложности. Плюс заточен на идиомы. Язык очень живой.

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Артемида

> Английская грамматика как таковая проста и самостоятельно учится/повторяется по хорошим схемам и учебникам максимум за месяц. Тратить время и деньги на то, чтобы учить грамматику с репетитором, полная чушь. на зубрёжке грамматики было построено обучение языку в советских школах, в результате к 8-му классу никто из нас не мог свободно читать и говорить. Главная проблема - перестройка мышления, потому что английская грамматика не похожа на нормальную индоевропейскую. 
> 
> .


а задать вопрос сможете, а построить правильно предложение?  Так вот... для того что бы начать говорить, нужно знать как построить предложение и какая инверсия порядка слов существует в вопросах - это и есть грамматика, которую сможет подсказать  преподаватель (репетитор)  а не школьная программа. 

И что касается изучения любого языка то порядок обучения таков:
1. алфавит
2. правила чтения.
3. грамматика.
4. словарный запас. 
5. разговорный уровень
6. дополнительно: бизнес - уровень, технический язык и т.д. 

что касается драгункина, то да, хорош метод, однако (я смотрела видеоверсию)  и вот там дана в первой серии институтская программа 3-го курса... так что для тех кто с нуля - это не реально... тоже самое и по поводу 25 кадра.... с ним только набивать словарный запас... а вот на это как раз деньги тратить при имеющихся словарях - как то не с руки)

----------


## куру хунг

> что касается драгункина, то да, хорош метод, однако (я смотрела видеоверсию)  и вот там дана в первой серии институтская программа 3-го курса... так что для тех кто с нуля - это не реально... тоже самое и по поводу 25 кадра.... с ним только набивать словарный запас... а вот на это как раз деньги тратить при имеющихся словарях - как то не с руки)


 Дык, 3-ий курс, потому и получаеться, что Драгункин к преподаванию самых сложных моментов анг. яз. подошёл очень реформаторски.
 Во-первых, он говорит, не нада нафиг учит правила чтения, потому как это порсто беда и национальное бедствие. Проще выучить1000-2000 слов как они пишутся и как произносятся.
 Во-вторых-не парьтесь с произношением. Выучите хотя б 5 звуков, котрым нет практически аналогов в русском. И будя. Вас будут понимать. Это некий среднеевропейский диалект анг. яз. Вас будут понимать-и этого достаточно. Затем, уже по мере необходимости можете себе поставить амер. или анг. произношение.
 В-третьих, очень упрощённый и практический подход к грамматике(типа этот суффикс значит это, а этот суффикс значит то).

----------

Евгения Горенко (07.11.2009), Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> В Швеции и Норвегии, например, американские фильмы в основном не дублируют. Вместо этого внизу строка на родном языке. Считается, что благодаря этому большинство скандинавов хорошо с детства усваивает English.


Это практически во всей Европе так, за исключением, разве что, Италии и Германии.

----------


## sergey

Согласен с Мартандой, и это - довольно известное обстоятельство, что письменный язык и устный - две довольно большие, как говорится, разницы. В те же советские времена, многие научные и технические работники могли хорошо читать и переводить специальную литературу, но не имели навыков речи и восприятия речи на слух.
Тут и механизмы памяти задействованы разные - зрительная при чтении и письме, слух - при устной речи и моторная - при письме. Мне кажется, это стоит учитывать при изучении языка (например, кому-то нужно научиться общаться в поездке, а кому-то - читать мануалы по специальности).
Я учил язык долго, поэтому сложно давать совет, "как выучить язык быстро", но мне нравится метод "обезьянки", который можно использовать, имея знания грамматики - больше слушать и читать (и говорить и писать), с анализом - это хорошо, без анализа - тоже хорошо, все равно запоминается и где-то откладывается. Как грамотность (на русском), известный факт, что кто много читает, как правило пишет слова правильно, хотя при чтении никто обычно не запоминает специально, как пишется то или иное слово.
Еще, мне нравятся короткие уроки, они (по моему личному опыту и мнению) с меньшими усилиями откладываются в памяти, особенно если интересны )).
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## До

> Так вот... для того что бы начать говорить, нужно знать как построить предложение и какая инверсия порядка слов существует в вопросах - это и есть грамматика, которую сможет подсказать  преподаватель (репетитор)  а не школьная программа.


Жесть.

----------


## Артемида

Хм, в чем именно жесть? Хотите сказать что без грамматики вы заговорите? нобор слов в произвольном порядке? и вас будут понимать на уровне "моя твоя не понимай?" )

----------


## До

> Хм, в чем именно жесть? Хотите сказать что без грамматики вы заговорите? нобор слов в произвольном порядке? и вас будут понимать на уровне "моя твоя не понимай?" )


Жесть, что за 6 лет вы в школе не научились составлять вопросительное предложение.

----------

Joy (26.02.2011)

----------


## Martanda

> Проще выучить1000-2000 слов как они пишутся и как произносятся.


Точно! Добавлю лишь - и как слышатся.




> Во-вторых-не парьтесь с произношением. Выучите хотя б 5 звуков, котрым нет практически аналогов в русском. И будя. Вас будут понимать. Это некий среднеевропейский диалект анг. яз. Вас будут понимать-и этого достаточно. Затем, уже по мере необходимости можете себе поставить амер. или анг. произношение.


Тоже согласен. На акцент можно в общем забить, тем более что у самих бритов что ни деревня, то акцент. Иной раз они сами друг друга со второго раз понимают.

Тут важно другое - можно научиться более или менее правильно произносить отдельные звуки, но при этом когда пробуешь читать текст с листа, то язык заплетается на третьем-четвертом слове, из-за непривычности *сочетаний* звуков. В этом и смысл чтения вслух, чтобы набрать базу произношения разных сочетаний. А иначе речь превратится в неразборчивую кашу, особенно если пытаешься говорить с естественной скоростью. Для меня лично именно этот этап был наиболее тяжким. На первых порах, пока добивался нормального чтения несчастной странички текста, с правильной интонацией, сливая слова там где нужно, с меня сходило семь потов. Возился час, не меньше.

----------

Сергей А (07.11.2009)

----------


## Артемида

> Жесть, что за 6 лет вы в школе не научились составлять вопросительное предложение.


Нет, читая  Вы были не внимательны в школе не у меня был не удачный опыт, а у другого пользователя отписавшевго в этой теме. В школе я учила немецкий язык, а вот дальше уже латынь (всё же я медик) итальянский, французский и вот сейчас английский осваиваю.

----------


## Сергей А

А как вы считаете, мнемоника может помочь в наборе словарного запаса? Или лучше не пользоваться этой техникой?

----------


## PampKin Head

> У проекта такие параметры:
> 1. Имеем "школьный" английский посредственного качества + интернетный технический английский. Не говорил, на слух понимаю очень плохо.
> 2. Готовность тратить на это 1 час в день.
> 3. Желательно без денег и учителей, но если без этого никак - разумный минимум.
> 
> Чего хочется - читать, писать, разговаривать. Флуэнтли не обязательно.
> 
> Какя есть эффективная методика и сколько потребуется времени?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...94&postcount=1
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=26
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=30

*Е. Д. Аверина "Иностранный язык за 200 часов (система работы для самообучения): СПб. Руди-Барс, 1994"* 
http://oldtradition.org/file_download/4 + прикупите к этому мануалу какой-нить курс здесь: http://www.relod.ru/ (аля *English Files*)
...
+ смотреть сериалы на англецком ( http://eztv.it/ ) c англецкими же субтитрами ( http://www.tvsubtitles.net/ ) (видите, мы живем не хуже, чем в Швеции и Норвегии [скажи "нет" г...ящику с эфирными каналами]!)
...
P.S. А, ну да... http://englishtips.org/
P.S.S. Книжки же на англецких языцах удобно читать с помощью *Pocketbook* (в котором есть словали, которые делают чтение плодотворным): http://pocketbook.com.ua/index.php?id=204

----------

Martanda (17.11.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.11.2009), Алексей Е (29.11.2010), Сергей А (16.11.2009)

----------


## Martanda

http://zamyatkin-nikolay.narod.ru/kniga3eizdanie.pdf

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2009), Сергей А (28.11.2009)

----------


## Светлана

> Вот еще очень полезная штука - журнал *Cool English*, к каждому номеру идет диск. Номера можно найти на infanata.org и Englishtips.org 
> Чем характерен - у каждого материала (статья, диалог и т.п.) выставлен балл сложности. Плюс заточен на идиомы. Язык очень живой.


присоединяюсь! замечательная вещь. Журнал реально помог мне поднять свой уровень английского. Но больше подходит не начинающим, а тем кто уже находится хотя бы на уровне intermediate.

----------

Сергей А (29.11.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> присоединяюсь! замечательная вещь. Журнал реально помог мне поднять свой уровень английского. Но больше подходит не начинающим, а тем кто уже находится хотя бы на уровне intermediate.


http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1556121

Cool English Magazine
№№ 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 20, 24, 39, 43, 45
...
Год выпуска: 2005 - 2008
Издательство: Eclectic Publishing East Europe LLC
Формат: pdf, mp3
Качество: Отсканированные страницы
Количество страниц: 32×12
Качество аудио: 128 kbps

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.11.2009), Сергей А (29.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> А как вы считаете, мнемоника может помочь в наборе словарного запаса? Или лучше не пользоваться этой техникой?


Попался мне такой диск, еще с бинуральными волнами, через 20 минут голова заболела, а ассоциативный ряд просто сразил  :Smilie: . Выдрал кусок 1 минуту, выложил на youtube.

----------

Сергей А (06.01.2010)

----------


## Kitanokuma

Мне в своё время здорово помогло увлечение битлами - на первом курсе универа преподавательница меня освободила от занятий и поставила автомат.  
Сначала слушаешь, как звучит, пытаешься разобрать на слух, потом находишь текст (теперь в интернете легко), слушаешь с текстом в руках, переводишь текст со словарем, просишь у кого-нибудь помощи (в тех местах, где смысл непонятен), понимаешь смысл, потом подпеваешь, потом поешь. Можно использовать любые песенки, где речь хорошо слышна и разборчива и дикция нормальная, и где при этом тексты доступны и не совсем идиотские и темп не запредельно высокий. 
Запоминается на автомате: 
1) Звучание слова 
2) Значение слова
3) Шаблоны синтаксических конструкций живой речи - прямиком в подкорку, грамматика после этого - совершенно не проблема
4) Вырабатывается навык восприятия на слух
5) Вырабатывается навык артикуляции и слитной речи
При невозможности обильного общения с "native speakers" - очень хороший суррогат, а в чем-то даже и лучше.

----------

Сергей А (06.01.2010)

----------


## Сергей А

> Попался мне такой диск, еще с бинуральными волнами, через 20 минут голова заболела, а ассоциативный ряд просто сразил . Выдрал кусок 1 минуту, выложил на youtube.


Жесть, конечно.
Я имел в виду мнемонические коды, т.е. построение ассоциаций между английскими словами и какими-то образами.

----------


## Нагфа

А есть у кого нибудь информация - есть ли скайп- конференции на английском, не очень сложные,  чтобы можно было поучаствовать (мой уровень скорее elementary) или послушать вживую?

----------


## ullu

может что-то такое есть на livemocha.com?
там есть чат, а на счет скайпа не знаю..
можно друзей набрать и предлагать им в скайп

----------

Нагфа (04.05.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

кому нужен скайп, когда есть youtube?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AUPH2bkkaQ

еу а если серьезно, то вот

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohJCdihPWqc&NR

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (05.05.2010), Алексей Е (28.11.2010), Нагфа (04.05.2010), Эделизи (16.08.2014)

----------


## Гелег

Вопрос к филологам. Как называется, или есть ли специальный термин для такого явления в английском как проглатывание (изменение) звуков?
Например, по отдельности имя Boris Yeltsin, звучит как соответственно Борис и Йелцин, вроде как по правилам. А если говорить вместе, то получается Бориш Йелцин.
П.С. Транскрипцию написал по русски, т.к. нет здесь возможности писать некоторые звуки на латинице.
П.П.С. Другого примера не нашел.  :Smilie: 

А вообще интересует, есть ли подобное в тибетском.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос к филологам. Как называется, или есть ли специальный термин для такого явления в английском как проглатывание (изменение) звуков?
> Например, по отдельности имя Boris Yeltsin, звучит как соответственно Борис и Йелцин, вроде как по правилам. А если говорить вместе, то получается Бориш Йелцин.
> П.С. Транскрипцию написал по русски, т.к. нет здесь возможности писать некоторые звуки на латинице.
> П.П.С. Другого примера не нашел. 
> 
> А вообще интересует, есть ли подобное в тибетском.


Влияние звуков друг на друга по-моему называется ассимиляция. В тибетском, насколько я знаю, в основном происходит редукция —«проглатывание» — согласных на конце слов.

----------


## Гелег

> Влияние звуков друг на друга по-моему называется ассимиляция. В тибетском, насколько я знаю, в основном происходит редукция —«проглатывание» — согласных на конце слов.


Например, bkra shis bde legs -Тащи деле?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Например, bkra shis bde legs -Тащи деле?


Да, в беглой речи примерно так и слышится (моим медведем наступленным ушам), т как английская t.

----------


## Алексей Е

> А есть у кого нибудь информация - есть ли скайп- конференции на английском, не очень сложные,  чтобы можно было поучаствовать (мой уровень скорее elementary) или послушать вживую?


Есть программа Paltalk уже обсуждалась на форуме. Есть возможность зайти в уже созданные конференции и просто послушать или пообщаться.
Из минусов: присутствует реклама, как в оф. icq и видеоконференция - платное удовольствие, но думаю это не критично для желающих попрактиковаться в english. Есть конференции специально для этого:


И другие темы:

----------


## Нагфа

Может кому пригодится, есть такие сайты как English cafe - там есть разнообразные уроки, разбитые по уровням.  есть также English club  с большим набором предложений. Ну конечно хороший ресурс study.ru, bbc learning english. Регулярное прослушивание улучшает понимание английской речи и (лично мне) помогает  говорить на английском

----------

Алексей Е (05.12.2010)

----------


## Джошуа

Вот хороший сайт!  http://www.moviesubtitles.org/   здесь есть субтитры ко многим американским и не только фильмам,даете поиск фильма который хотели бы посмотреть в оригинале,скачиваети субтитры переводите,а потом тот же фильм смотрите в оригинале вот сайт с большим выбором английских фильмов!
http://www.linecinema.org/eng-online/

----------


## Kit

Для изучения иностранных языков всем советую программу *Rosetta Stone*.
Есть на рутреккере: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2516969
Там же есть ссылки на языковые пакеты.




> "Rosetta Stone" ("Розеттский камень") — лучшая программа для изучения языка в домашних условиях с "полного нуля". Эта методика позволяет учить так, как вы в детстве начинали учить свой родной язык — без правил, путем погружения в языковую среду, многократного повторения и формирования ассоциативного ряда в различных областях жизни, выработки шаблонов и автоматизмов по принципу от простого к сложному, от практического восприятия к написанию и правилам.
> Эта программа научит вас автоматически воспринимать и воспроизводить наиболее распространенные разговорные грамматические конструкции, что крайне необходимо для активации вашей разговорной речи и начала общения.
> "Rosetta Stone" учит английскому языку через последовательность тщательно структурированных уроков, названных "Динамическим погружением". Новые слова становятся связанными со знакомыми объектами, действиями и мыслями. Слова образуют фразы и предложения в систематической прогрессии.
> Исследования показывают, что обучение исключительно на том языке, который вы желаете освоить, является крайне необходимым, если вы хотите достичь цели. Изучение одной только грамматики и механическое запоминание не позволят вам говорить на новом языке. Динамическое погружение помогает вам думать на новом языке, быстро развивает языковые навыки и конструкции, с помощью которых вы общаетесь.

----------

Joy (26.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (26.02.2011), Сергей А (27.12.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

> Есть на рутреккере: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2516969
> Там же есть ссылки на языковые пакеты.


Там же есть ссылки на 5 предписаний.

----------


## Fyodor

> А есть у кого нибудь информация - есть ли скайп- конференции на английском, не очень сложные,  чтобы можно было поучаствовать (мой уровень скорее elementary) или послушать вживую?


Из всех способов изучения (учебники, фильмы, музыка и т.п.) скайп лично мне помог меньше всего. В конференциях для начинающих ужасный акцент и учить там кроме чужых ошибок нечего, а с носителем общение у начинающего не получиться.

----------


## Иван Петров

> Из всех способов изучения (учебники, фильмы, музыка и т.п.) скайп лично мне помог меньше всего. В конференциях для начинающих ужасный акцент и учить там кроме чужых ошибок нечего, а с носителем общение у начинающего не получиться.


Я фильмы смотрел и на конференции катался с англоязычными докладчиками. Вполне приличный разговорный уровень, сейчас на IELTS сдам, посмотрим как оно на самом деле помогает  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------

